# Having an issue on where to connect cables labelled CPU HDD & SYS



## Ausdevilduck69 (Jan 9, 2013)

Just about finished building the computer in the Guardian 921RB tower & it has the above cables that attach to the motherboard ASRock H77M but in the manual for the motherboard it does not show where these need to be connected. Anybody able to help??


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Those are actually thermal sensors connected to the front temp display. Position them as appropriate.


----------

